# Kick my ass



## You little ripper!

"If he hears about this he'll *kick my ass*".  Could someone please translate that into Italian for me.


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> "If he hears about this he'll *kick my ass*". Could someone please translate that into Italian for me.


Se lo viene a sapere mi:
-spella vivo
-spara
-uccide
-prende a calci (in faccia)
-strappa le budella
-sbatte la testa sul muro

???

Uinni


----------



## nowall

...I'd even say 'se lo viene a sapere mi fa il culo  (!!!extremely vulgar!!!)


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Se lo viene a sapere mi:
> -spella vivo
> -spara
> -uccide
> -prende a calci (in faccia)
> -strappa le budella
> -sbatte la testa sul muro
> 
> ???
> 
> Uinni


Thanks Uinni.  The only one that I could think of was "M'ammazza" but I wanted something that was more commonly used amongst young people.  "Spella vivo" and "strappa le budella" sound as tho' they would fit into that category.


----------



## moodywop

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> "If he hears about this he'll *kick my ass*". Could someone please translate that into Italian for me.


 
Charles

What about _kick ass _with no possessive? Would the captain of a team say to his team-mates _Let's go (and) kick ass _or _Let's go (and) kick *some *ass?_

Uinni, ti viene in mente qualcos'altro oltre a _facciamoli a pezzi?_


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Thanks Uinni. The only one that I could think of was "M'ammazza" but I wanted something that was more commonly used amongst young people. "Spella vivo" and "strappa le budella" sound as tho' they would fit into that category.


 
I guess it depends more on the geographical belonging than on the age of the speaker (of course these things do also depend on the age, as always happens).

Nowall's suggestion is maybe one of the most used 
I am pretty sure that there are many other phrases but right now I cannot recall any other one... 

Uinni


----------



## uinni

moodywop said:
			
		

> Charles
> 
> What about _kick ass _with no possessive? Would the captain of a team say to his team-mates _Let's go (and) kick ass _or _Let's go (and) kick *some *ass?_
> 
> Uinni, ti viene in mente qualcos'altro oltre a _facciamoli a pezzi?_


 
Rompiamogli le ossa (of course in this case I cannot declare that "rompiamo loro le ossa" would be more correct!  )

Unni


----------



## You little ripper!

moodywop said:
			
		

> Charles
> 
> What about _kick ass _with no possessive? Would the captain of a team say to his team-mates _Let's go (and) kick ass _or _Let's go (and) kick *some *ass?_
> 
> Uinni, ti viene in mente qualcos'altro oltre a _facciamoli a pezzi?_


Does that translate differently in Italian?


----------



## You little ripper!

nowall said:
			
		

> ...I'd even say 'se lo viene a sapere mi fa il culo (!!!extremely vulgar!!!)


Thanks Nowall.  Does that translate as quite a lot more vulgar than "Kick my ass" does in English?


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Does that translate differently in Italian?


 
I guess so, according to the difference between "harshly rebuke someone" ("to kick one's ass") and "take harsh measures to achieve something" ("kick ass")...

Can you comment on this.

Uinni


----------



## SimonaS

hi,
I would translate it:"Se lo viene a sapere *mi prende a calci nel sedere*". It has the same meaning as "kick my ass" but it's not a vulgar translation.
bye


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Thanks Nowall. Does that translate as quite a lot more vulgar than "Kick my ass" does in English?


 
Certainly, it would not be spoken by a convent girl  But among (male) teenagers I guess it would not cause  any scandal...

How much vulgar is "kick one's ass" according to you?

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Certainly, it would not be spoken by a convent girl  But among (male) teenagers I guess it would not cause any scandal...
> 
> How much vulgar is "kick one's ass" according to you?
> 
> Uinni


"Kick one's ass" is so commonly used that it's not really considered that vulgar in English. I actually find that using the AE "ass" doesn't sound as vulgar as the BE or AusE "arse" to me.  I'd be interested to hear other people's view on that.


----------



## thrice

uinni said:
			
		

> Certainly, it would not be spoken by a convent girl  But among (male) teenagers I guess it would not cause any scandal...
> 
> How much vulgar is "kick one's ass" according to you?
> 
> Uinni


 
I don't think it's considered very vulgar. I'm pretty sure I've heard it in PG-13 movies, and even maybe a PG movie. (if you don't know what those are, they're part of the American movie rating system, and these two signify that the movie is acceptable for children.) "kick ass" is a also a separate (slang) phrase when it is used by itself. it's meaning is similar to "bad ass", "awesome", "cool"


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> I guess so, according to the difference between "harshly rebuke someone" ("to kick one's ass") and "take harsh measures to achieve something" ("kick ass")...
> 
> Can you comment on this.
> 
> Uinni


They are not completely separate.  They can be used interchangeably in some instances. In the case of a football team "taking harsh measures to achieve something" you could use the expression "Let's go out there and kick their asses" even tho "kick ass" is probably more common.


----------



## Luc4

Here where I live we use something else, but I think it's not spread. Anyway, I think it's difficult to quantify the vulgarity of an expression. If I was with my friends (absolutely male!!!) I would say without a problem the already suggested "mi fa il culo" (actually I would be scared of being a little too polite ), but not only that. We use unwritable things .


----------



## luis masci

As I’m not a native English speaker I don’t  know by my experience, but I've 2 pal from US and both of them (females) write *** instead “ass”(example: "that is a pain in the ***)They said it’s really vulgar expression (I don’t know whether it’s indeed so or they are so much prude)​


----------



## SimonaS

I agree with you that "mi fa il culo" is the most direct and colloquial form to express the sense of "kick my ass" in most cases. And I sometimes use it". But my mother would not be happy of hearing it!!!!!


----------



## uinni

nowall said:
			
		

> ...I'd even say 'se lo viene a sapere mi fa il culo (!!!extremely vulgar!!!)


By the way, there is a variant:

"mi fa un culo così!".

Uinni


----------



## thrice

luis masci said:
			
		

> As I’m not a native English speaker I don’t know by my experience, but I've 2 pal from US and both of them (females) write *** instead “ass”(example: "that is a pain in the ***)They said it’s really vulgar expression (I don’t know whether it’s indeed so or they are so much prude)​


From where I'm from, anyone who thinks that "that is a pain in the ass" is offensive is pretty prude... but then again, I'm a 20 year old male.


----------



## deeCoCo

Luc4 said:
			
		

> Here where I live we use something else, but I think it's not spread. Anyway, I think it's difficult to quantify the vulgarity of an expression. If I was with my friends (absolutely male!!!) I would say without a problem the already suggested "mi fa il culo" (actually I would be scared of being a little too polite ), but not only that. We use unwritable things .


 
y just male? y cant girls use that to?? or y cant u use it with girls??


----------



## Luc4

hihi , I don't know how to explain this, and it is not a matter of language. With "you can't", I meant "you've better not use them". Girls and women have... a different "standard", I think. But, since there are some women here, let's ask them.


----------



## deeCoCo

or does girls/women doesnt speak some faulty language in italian :|


----------



## Luc4

They are far more polite, it seems.


----------



## SimonaS

I usually try to speak "eduacately" but when I stay with my friends I don't think twice to use "vulgar" espressions like the one in question.
I know taht many people would judge girls speaking so very badly because as you know girls are traditionally associated to kindness. I know that it is not very pleasant  hearing a girl speaking in such a way but I think that the same is worth for boys too. Moreover, these expressions  sometimes work more than the  polite ones.I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## uinni

deeCoCo said:
			
		

> or does girls/women doesnt speak some faulty language in italian :|


Actually, they are expected (by the community) to speak properly but I assure you there are some "scaricatori di porto" around 

Uinni


----------



## moodywop

uinni said:
			
		

> Rompiamogli le ossa (of course in this case I cannot declare that "rompiamo loro le ossa" would be more correct!  )
> 
> Unni


 
Vedi che non sei tanto "integralista" dopo tutto?


----------



## ElaineG

> They said it’s really a vulgar expression (I don’t know whether it’s indeed so or whether they are extremely prudish)


 
"I'm gonna kick his ass", "we're going to kick some ass", "that movie kicked ass" are all incredibly common -- informal certainly, but only the slightest bit vulgar. Ma dipende dalla regione, forse, qui a NY siamo tutti scaricatori del porto 

In Italian, however, I like "spella vivo". It seems like it flows nicely off the tongue. Is it common? (I also like "mi fa il culo" , but I'll accept (for the  purpose of learning Italian _only_), the male cultural perogative to be more vulgar).


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> "I'm gonna kick his ass", "we're going to kick some ass", "that movie kicked ass" are all incredibly common -- informal certainly, but only the slightest bit vulgar. Ma dipende dalla regione, forse, qui a NY siamo tutti scaricatori d*i* porto
> 
> In Italian, however, I like "spella vivo". It seems like it flows nicely off the tongue. Is it common? (I also like "mi fa il culo" , but I'll accept (for the purpose of learning Italian _only_), the male cultural perogative to be more vulgar).


 
If you really want to avoid any coarsness, I guess it is the best choice.

Uinni


----------



## Marcone

luis masci said:
			
		

> As I’m not a native English speaker I don’t know by my experience, but I've 2 pal from US and both of them (females) write *** instead “ass”(example: "that is a pain in the ***)They said it’s really vulgar expression (I don’t know whether it’s indeed so or they are so much prude)​


 
In the US we know a word has become generally accepted when it is used on a TV show during the "family" hour from 7 to 8 PM.  "Ass" is frequently used at that time.  There is, however, a very large group of "Evangelical Christians" who will not use the word and find it very vulgar.  They believe that it is a sin to speak that way.  Also, context is very important. If you say to a person, "I'm going to kick your ass." you intend to cause him injury.  If a team says to another team, "We're going to kick your ass." it means they intend to win the contest.  Tone of voice and facial expression also influence the exact meaning of the word.  Combining it with other words (such as "hole") can take you into vulgar territory.


----------



## You little ripper!

Thanks everyone. It's been very enlightening. I hope I never have to use the expression in either English or Italian.


----------



## DesertCat

Another meaning that I didn't see mentioned was when something wipes you out or wears you out.

Examples:
Running that marathon kicked my ass.
Working that 23 hour shift really kicked my ass.


----------



## You little ripper!

DesertCat said:
			
		

> Another meaning that I didn't see mentioned was when something wipes you out or wears you out.
> 
> Examples:
> Running that marathon kicked my ass.
> Working that 23 hour shift really kicked my ass.


I've not heard that one.  Is that AE?


----------



## moki

It's used this way in AE quite often


----------



## You little ripper!

moki said:
			
		

> It's used this way in AE quite often


Thanks moki.


----------



## JasonNPato

DesertCat said:
			
		

> Another meaning that I didn't see mentioned was when something wipes you out or wears you out.
> 
> Examples:
> Running that marathon kicked my ass.
> Working that 23 hour shift really kicked my ass.


 
on that note, you can really say it about ANYTHING that was/is rather unpleasant for you.

"That test kicked my ass" (I failed it)

It's really become a quite versatile expression.

but as far as it's vulgarity goes, you kind of just have to pick your battles. There are some who will say it and won't mind hearing it if you say it to them.
Generally, I just refrain from saying it altogether.
Not in an attempt to be prudish, but instead, in respect to those who don't want to hear it. Because honestly, you never know who's listening, and you never know who MIGHT be offended.

and people aren't going to be offended by you NOT using the word, so, the way I see it, your safest just by avoiding any sort of "vulgar" word.
And the word becomes vulgar, basically, when someone decides they don't want to hear it.

I don't really understand why words are even vulgar and others aren't in the first place.
I mean, honestly, why is ass worse than butt?
They're both just words.

but I guess that is one of the dynamics of language.

In any case, on terms of vulgarity, prudish or not, most people would agree, that as far as vulgar words go, a** is pretty much one of the two LEAST vulgar ones.
damn would be the other.

These are the two that have been "acceptable" on TV for the longest periods of time.
In the last couple of years, in America, at least, we are starting to hear more of the other words on TV.
I'm not sure if that is because the words are becoming less vulgar, or if our society is just becoming more liberal.
Perhaps it's a combination of the two.

but in any case, my advice is to simply be conscience of your crowd. No matter your language or your culture, people have different opinions about different words.
I think we should be respectful of each others opinions.
If we are "prudish", we should be aware that there are going to be times when we _will_ hear offensive language and just be understanding of that.
If we are much more free about our speech, we should be aware that there are people who may not want to hear it, and adjust it accordingly (at least) until that person is not around.


----------



## eva-

Vorrei dire a qualcuno che da qualche tempo mi pento di una cosa che ho fatto/detto...  C'e' una frase equivalente a "I want to kick myself" in Italiano?  Magari qualcosa tipo:

"Ogni volta che ci penso voglio darmi un calcio in cu...??"  Forse sto cercando la traduzione letterale ma veramente non mi viene nient'altro.

Vi ringrazierei del vosto aiuto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non capisco quale frase vuoi tradurre e in che lingua...


----------



## eva-

Vorrei trovare un modo di dire "kick myself" in italiano. La frase sotto (in italiano) era un suggerimento di come potrei tradurlo, ma non so se e' corretta.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

eva- said:


> Vorrei trovare una maniera di dire "kick myself" in italiano.



Dando per scontato che si possa dire _kick myself_ in inglese col significato che intendi tu (io non ne sono sicuro però...), in italiano puoi dire:
*
Mi prenderei a sberle o a calci nel sedere.*


----------



## eva-

Ti do un esempio, cosi vediamo se si parla della stessa cosa:

"I want to kick myself for doing that!" => "Mi prenderei a calci per quel che ho fatto!" oppure "Mi prenderei a sberle per quel che ho fatto"

Ah!  Scusami, ho anche un'altra domanda!  "Sberle" vuol dire lo stesso di "botte"??

Grazie mille!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non ci capiamo..

Mi prenderei a calci per quel che ho fatto!
* Mi prenderei a sberle per quello che ho fatto!
*
hanno esattamente lo stesso significato di rammarico in italiano.
Quello di cui non sono certo è che in Inglese si dica _kick myself.._
Se tu sei sicura di quello, allora sono equivalenti.


----------



## eva-

Ah!  Scusami, non ti avevo capito.  Si, infatti in inglese "kick myself" si usa abbastanza spesso.

Ti ringrazio ancora!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

eva- said:


> Ah!  Scusami, non ti avevo capito.  Si, infatti in inglese "kick myself" si usa abbastanza spesso.
> 
> Ti ringrazio ancora!




La mia perplessità derivava anche dal fatto che tu hai indicato come lingue native inglese e spagnolo, ma scrivi perfettamente in italiano, quindi non capivo bene il senso della tua domanda non essendo sicuro della tua nazionalità...


----------



## eva-

Mi fai arrossire!!    Sono 15 anni che cerco di perfezionare il mio Italiano, ma non ce l'ho fatta mai!!!  Ti ringrazio comunque per il complimento.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

eva- said:


> Mi fai arrossire!!    Sono 15 anni che cerco di perfezionare il mio Italiano, ma non ce l'ho fatta mai!!!  Ti ringrazio comunque per il complimento.



Ti assicuro che il tuo italiano è ottimo..


----------



## ds2girl

Hello,

Could someone please help me with this?

I hope he will take on this challenge, because he deserves *to get his ass kicked*.

Spero che si aggiudicerà questa sfida, perché merita ...

Thanks


----------



## [ITA]Shank

because he deserves *to get his ass kicked
*perché merita di venir/esser preso a calci nel culo.

____

Now I have a doubt... for "to take on" do you mean something like "to win"??? In the other topic I was thinking it was like this, but in this phrase it hasn't got meaning.


----------



## ds2girl

[ITA]Shank;1552297 said:
			
		

> because he deserves *to get his ass kicked*
> perché merita di venir/esser preso a calci nel culo.
> 
> ____
> 
> Now I have a doubt... for "to take on" do you mean something like "to win"??? In the other topic I was thinking it was like this, but in this phrase it hasn't got meaning.


 
Hi [ITA]Shank,
I mean 'to accept a challenge', how should I translate that?
Thanks in advance


----------



## SmartPassion

ds2girl said:


> Hi [ITA]Shank,
> I mean 'to accept a challenge', how should I translate that?
> Thanks in advance


 
Accettare una sfida.

Spero che accetterà questa sfida perchè...


----------



## rescator

ds2girl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please help me with this?
> 
> I hope he will take on this challenge, because he deserves *to get his ass kicked*.
> 
> Spero che si aggiudicerà questa sfida, perché merita ...
> 
> Thanks


 

What the phrase is trying to say is that the guy must accept the challenge so that he's finally beaten and opens his eyes, correct?

See if these translation work for you:

"*Spero che accetti questa sfida perché si merita una bella lezione*."

or, more vulgar in Italian but clears the sense

"*Spero che accetti questa sfida perché si merita che qualcuno gli faccia il culo."*


----------



## stanfal

Something similar here!
Ciao
S.


----------



## ds2girl

Thanks for all the input! Ciao


----------



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti.
Un consiglio:
"kick his fat ass", nel contesto di una lite fra due ragazzi in mezzo a una folla che li incoraggia, come lo tradurreste?

"Rompigli il c..o? "

O è troppo?

Grazie.
Raffa


----------



## Lello4ever

Che ne dici di "Fallo nero"?


----------



## raffavita

Mi sembra più fine.
Non vorrei lo fosse troppo.
"Ass" è culo, quindi una parolaccia c'è.
Però "fallo nero" mi piace.
Grazie.
Raffa


----------



## lingogal

Just curious now about fallo nero. Is that fallo as a noun or a verb? If it is a noun, what kind---sports or phallus? And why nero? Because the person will be black and blue after you hit/kick him? Grazie.


----------



## Lello4ever

In "fallo nero" fallo is a verb, meaning "fai lui". Nero because of the reason you said.


----------



## Quovadis

raffavita said:


> Mi sembra più fine.
> Non vorrei lo fosse troppo.
> "Ass" è culo, quindi una parolaccia c'è.
> Però "fallo nero" mi piace.
> Grazie.
> Raffa


 
Just out of curiosity, is culo a vulgar word in Italian? It is in Spanish, and it seems to refer to the same part of the human body.
Quovadis


----------



## Lello4ever

On dictionaries culo is considered vulgar, and it is, even if  it's a quite common word.


----------



## _forumuser_

Tendo ad essere d'accordo con Lello4ever. Kick his ass e' volgare, ma non quanto rompigli il c*@o. Si sente ovunque, anche da persone insospettabili, spesso come scherzo, a differenza della nostra espressione. Per cui anch'io consiglierei:

Gonfialo, fallo nero, fallo a pezzetti, dagli una bella lezione, stendilo, polverizzalo...


----------



## niklavjus

Permettetemi una domanda in tema. "Kick his fat ass" si usa anche se la potenziale vittima è magra come un chiodo?


----------



## _forumuser_

Mah, a voler essere letterali, dovresti dire "Kick his skinny ass!"  Ma sai, usare fat se uno e' magro e' ironico e puo' rendere l'insulto ancora piu' efficace. Come quando dici "E' uno stuzzicadenti" di uno che stuzzicadenti non e'.


----------



## niklavjus

Ti ringrazio per la risposta, _forumuser_.
A pensarci bene mi sa che in effetti devo aver sentito - in qualche film americano, probabilmente - una versione "culo secco" (o forse "rinsecchito"). Non so, ovviamente, se nell'originale la battuta fosse proprio la frase in questione o una simile.


----------



## _forumuser_

niklavjus said:


> Ti ringrazio per la risposta, _forumuser_.
> A pensarci bene mi sa che in effetti devo aver sentito - in qualche film americano, probabilmente - una versione "culo secco" (o forse "rinsecchito"). Non so, ovviamente, se nell'originale la battuta fosse proprio la frase in questione o una simile.



Un piacere, Nik.


----------



## paolop

In un commento di un pianista che suona ho trovato scritto kick azzz che presumo voglia dire kick ass. 
Che significa, che senso ha?
Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Senza maggior contesto è difficile rispondere.


----------



## paolop

Ha un senso dispreggiativo o di complimento?

Può significare "lavora sodo" ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

paolop said:


> Ha un senso dispreggiativo o di complimento?
> 
> Può significare "lavora sodo" ?


Serve come minimo la frase intera, altrimenti si tira solo ad indovinare.


----------



## laga

Essere 'kick ass' significa sapere fare qlc *qualcosa* veramente bene, essere bravi.


----------



## paolop

*A*h, ecco...veramente grazie. Ho capito.


----------



## d4n183

Io ho sentito anche dire in una frase ad esempio: "She's gonna kick some ass" potrebbe voler dire: "Ve la farà vedere" nel senso che dimostrerà quanto è capace?


----------

